

Show HN: My Fascination with Finance and CS – Resulting App - JacobIrwin
https://jacobirw.wordpress.com/2013/03/19/my-fascination-with-finance-and-cs-resulting-app/

======
suspended
Might want to fix this: <http://jacobirw.in>

